# A New Spin on Your Name



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll sure all of us know the meaning of our names. But the urban dictionary has a definition of you. 

Type in your name and see. 

Here's mine:


> Pams tend to be very outgoing, long haired , funny people. They can always make you smile and are the kind of friends that you can never get mad at. And of course Pams are the type of people you can tell all your problems to! :]


I typed in "Pamela" too as that is my full name, but apparently "real Pamela's" never use the name "Pam, so..... LOL! 

Have fun!


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow... I looked up Dan, and I pretty much don't want to post what I found :S

It went from being awesome, to racist, to awesome, to evil.


----------



## Drac (Feb 5, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Wow... I looked up Dan, and I pretty much don't want to post what I found :S
> 
> It went from being awesome, to racist, to awesome, to evil.


 
Thanks..Ya just saved me the trouble as we share the same first name..


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 5, 2010)

At least we can both be awesome. Any more Dan's though, and they're either evil or racist. Watch out.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm, to get around any potential filters, I'm just going to link to my definitions.... personal favourites are numbers 3, 4, 5, 6, and, uh, 2. Yeah, 2. Ahem.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chris

I'll leave it to others to decide on accuracy...


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Steve

1, 5 and 7 are my favorites.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2010)

My gf Maggie found this and told me about it... her name was complimentary all down the line... mine involved regurgitation in every one (she told me) ... so I didn't even bother to read.

Like Thumper said... "...if you can't say sumthin ...nice....... don't say anythin at all."


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow... I looked up my name and I pretty much don't want to post what I found :S

 Thanks for that post. I can apply it to my name.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2010)

"A crazy, fun person that doesn't care what people think of her. Usually a pretty girl, easily gets her crushes to like her back"

"Irene means "Go, This is not a drill". Taken from the Black Hawk Down mission "go" code. Used as a call to action"

what can I say rofl!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 5, 2010)

Well... I can't argue with that...LOL :lol:



> The most incredible guy in the universe, end of story. Hes sweet, caring, and truly amazing. He isnt concerned with himself at all, but instead hes concerned with other people. He always knows the perfect thing to say and the right time to say it. He takes your breath away and leaves you speechless. And he has a way of making your heart melt like no one else ever will. Robert is so wonderful, its almost impossible to find the words to match.
> That guy is so amazing.. He must be a ROBERT.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 5, 2010)

*Jenny*
1. Is the shorter version of Jennifer, which means beautiful girl
_"What is your name?"
"Beautiful girl otherwise known as Jenny."_

2. An amazing, beautiful, caring, creative girl. She is the epitome of a goddess, and anyone would kill to have her. She can do anything she sets her mind to, and she's wonderful._"Wow! Jenny's pretty awesome."_

3. a very cool name.thats it.people need to stop dissing it, because its just a godamn name that doesnt really tell you anything about the person. 
jenny=a truthful, nice helpful girl._"need a good friend?go talk to jenny."_

4. When you see a FREAKING HOTT girl and you friend ask you what you would rate her from 1-10 and you just say jenny(witch means 100,000,000,000)_Bob: Dude look at the girl over there! what would you rate her between 1-10?? 
Kyle: That is a Jenny right there!!!!_

*And my personal favorite:*

7. A goddess..Usually the most beautiful women in the room. Looks like a Victoria Secret Model and runs the world. Will most likely be the hottest MILF to walk the planet. Let me tell you Hot Hot Hot. A Jenny has a great personality and is deff going to make you laugh.
Guy: Wow who's the girl with that beautiful smile? 
Other Guy: It's a Jenny!!!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Feb 5, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> Well... I can't argue with that...LOL :lol:


 
It's true. Quite often you have left me speechless, Crip.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2010)

tim 
vb. to sexesomeone up 
n. man with a massive schlongsc hlong 




If only I could be respected for my mind


----------



## Omar B (Feb 5, 2010)

Omar is Hindi for "immortal."  That is all I need to know.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 5, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> I'll sure all of us know the meaning of our names. But the urban dictionary has a definition of you.
> 
> Type in your name and see.
> 
> ...


 

Which is, of course, an absolute fallacy, since our favorite Pam IS the only "real Pamela"


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan Cosgrove said:


> Wow... I looked up Dan, and I pretty much don't want to post what I found :S
> 
> It went from being awesome, to racist, to awesome, to evil.





Drac said:


> Thanks..Ya just saved me the trouble as we share the same first name..



All the Dan's I know are AWESOME! 



Andy Moynihan said:


> Which is, of course, an absolute fallacy, since our favorite Pam IS the only "real Pamela"



Awwwww.  So Andy, I took the privilege of looking up your name for you. Did you look?  1 & 2? Heh. 

Funny thing about names. Ever since I was a kid everyone called me Pam, but whenever I sign something, even in typing, I sign it Pamela. I like Pamela better than Pam, but even I call myself Pam. LOL!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 6, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Awwwww.  So Andy, I took the privilege of looking up your name for you. Did you look? 1 & 2? Heh.


 
I did indeed. I don't often put much stock in internet dictionaries, but the site owners actually do appear to have done their research in this particular case.......:uhyeah:


----------



## teekin (Feb 7, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I did indeed. I don't often put much stock in internet dictionaries, but the site owners actually do appear to have *done their research* in this particular case.......:uhyeah:


 
I am going to Soooooooooo dispute that. Maybe. Kind of.  A little  . . .well . . . . . Damn!
lori


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 7, 2010)

(Said very sweetly, as if butter itself would not melt....)

And have you looked up your name, my dearest Lori?


----------



## teekin (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> (Said very sweetly, as if butter itself would not melt....)
> 
> And have you looked up your name, my dearest Lori?


 
Ummmm Maybe........


----------



## K-man (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm, to get around any potential filters, I'm just going to link to my definitions.... personal favourites are numbers 3, 4, 5, 6, and, uh, 2. Yeah, 2. Ahem.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chris
> 
> I'll leave it to others to decide on accuracy...


I'm with you. 
But for me .... mmm ... not sure about this.  Could be half right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> A bad *** with a big #*$%!
> That hot dude.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 7, 2010)

Grendel308 said:


> I am going to Soooooooooo dispute that. Maybe. Kind of. A little . . .well . . . . . Damn!
> lori


 

Hmmmmm?



Ah. Of course. I see.


You feel the website's research is incomplete, and that you don't believe them, and you'll never be satisfied until you have learned for yourself. Perfectly understandable and I don't blame you for a moment.


----------



## teekin (Feb 7, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Hmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ummmm Andy, ummmm how do I put this . . . I may have uhhhhh . .  done ummmm a bit of research. I just didn't know it had been published is all. Uhhhhmmm Yah. 
lori


----------



## Flea (Feb 7, 2010)

Erm ... I think it's time for me to get a new nickname.    :jaw-dropping:

On the brighter side, I entered my legal name and this came up:  



> _Someone who comes into your house on short notice and eats a majority of your chocolate milk._


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn, this thing is really, really accurate...

_"One of the most amazing guy's you could ever possibly meet... He will really turn your world around. Make you forget all the things you don't want to remember. Make you feel as if you're the only two in the world when you're with him. Kenneth is a guy you can always trust, no matter what. He will always know exactly what to say to make your heart race and make it beat faster and slower at the same time  Kenneth knows how to have fun and you'll never find yourself bored when youre around him. Pretty much you will fall in love with him the day you look into his Gorgeoussss eyes. Kenneth is a wonderful addition to anyones life and it would be wrong not to meet one because NO joke... Kenneth is the most amazing,sweet and one of the funniest guys you will ever meet "_


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 7, 2010)

Gordon

1. could not be published here and still be recognizable.

2. is right on the money.



> a traditional scottish name!! enough said there its scottish!! greatness is automaticaly assumed!! it is celtic for great (gor) hill (don or dun)!!
> "aww man look its gordon" nothing else needs said!!



3. again, unpublishable, but quite true.

4. half true



> 1. An extremely sexually orientated type of person
> 
> 2. Can also be referred to as quite a nerdy person.



It goes on and on, but suffice it to say that a "gordon" is quite a pistol.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 8, 2010)

*Randy* - Overly excited in a sexual manner. See also horny.

Naahhh. Not gonna comment.


----------

